# July 2013 Monthly Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Summer Fun! GSD's Engaged in their Favorite Water Activity!*

Selected by Ali B.​*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​
Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to approximately Friday, July 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around July 27th to July 31st.​


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*...*


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cleospinz29 (Jun 23, 2013)

...


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

** photo removed - rule #3 **http://s1322.photobucket.com/user/kdruffel91/media/img_2705_zps572c4e4c.jpg.html


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

**photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

...


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

...


----------



## GSD5150 (Apr 16, 2013)

...
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDBriard (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

5/27/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

** photo removed per poster request **


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

...


----------



## GoldenGloves (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

...


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

...


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DadTo2GSDs (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Warvn (Jun 24, 2013)

...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

** Photo removed - rule #2 **http://s1063.photobucket.com/user/c...c-41c1-988d-c28deed66671_zpsfa7ac9d4.jpg.html


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## lmuns349 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

